# Re: Recruit with Asthma



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Adam Solomon" <hinge23@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Thu, 20 Apr 2000 08:40:58 PDT*
Dear Justin,
I too had childhood asthma but it is now gone with the wind so to speak and 
I am in no need of puffers etc. If it does not bother you you need no 
medication and a doctor has inspected you and says it is fine you should 
have no problems with joining the forces. You may need a doctors‘ note. 
Anyway good luck...
                                         UBIQUE!
>From: Carbon-14 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Recruit with Asthma
>Date: Thu, 13 Apr 2000 17:37:27 -0600
>
>I just had my medical exam today and the examiner was concerned that i had
>asthma.  She informed me that she hasn‘t seen anyone be accepted who has
>had asthma, but chances are better for me since mine has been mild enough
>that i have never needed or used medication for it.  I was wondering if
>anyone had examples of people being accept/not accepted because of asthma.
>Thanks.
>
>Justin Slind
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

